# Max bench pressing caused a pop in my neck?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:My 17 year son was benching his max, and heard/felt a pop in the back of his neck. This happened approximately 4 weeks ago. Since then he says he still hears this “pop” every so often. He has not complained about blurred vision, nauseousness, or dizziness, so I’m not sure what this could be. Do [...]

*Read More...*


----------

